# Gaggia Classic : No Water through Group Head



## coffeescot (May 13, 2013)

Hello Everybody,

Really hope someone out there can help.

My Gaggia Classic is not producing any water through the group head.

I thought it might be the pump so I replaced it but it hasn't fixed the problem. It's producing steam and hot water from the spout so the boilers definitely heating up

I've noticed the water is just going back to the reservoir and no water is coming out of the solenoid into the drip tray.

Anybody got any suggestions as I just don't know what's wrong.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

If everything else is working ok, it's probably blocked on top of, or in, the head. Take the shower screen off then also take off the much thicker disc it was fixed to. On my Kitchenaid, which I hear is made from Gaggia parts, it's two Allen screws holding it on. Mine then took some thrutching to get it moving, but once it was free I was able to chip off a solid layer of deposits and unblock the five holes. Way better flow!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Deleted. I got it wrong, looks like the classic is a different design to my old deluxe.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could be a blockage in the solenoid valve the holes which the water passes through are very small.Have you recently descaled it ? possible a flake of scale lodged in it.Try removing sol/valve allen screws horizontal at bottom 4 mm I think awkward but do able don't lose small "o" rings .Un screw nut on black box and lift off box.hold base of valve and unscrew large nut 19 or22 mm can't remember,you will need to hold the valve in a vice or you can screw it to a piece of wood Pay attention to the spring and piston inside the valve as not to lose any bits.

I have seen on the forum or I/net a photo showing the valve screwed to a piece of wood.

Hope this helps.


----------

